# Older 1970s ariens blower



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Guys. Just wondering how effecient these old 1970 ariens blowers are. Is this one worth picking up and fixing to actually run and use to clean snow? Thanks here is a link

8hp ariens snowblower | snowblowers | Fredericton | Kijiji


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It is a somewhat desirable 10000 series (either 1973/1974) with the drive clutch located near the Ariens nameplate (the earlier 10000 series had it by the engine).

It also has electric starter/locking differential/tire chains/and the large 8HP engine.

Depending on what it needs and how much the seller's willing to bargain, that one is definitely worth fixing.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd certainly would think it be a good investment for the price; do a little negotiating to get a better deal, too!

Aside from what DB mentioned, the parts for these machines are plentiful and easy to get. On the side of repair & maintenance, these are easy machines to work on, which is also advantageous to a willing buyer. The only thing that would concern me, as with any other snowblower, is the gearbox and if it's shot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The price if $100 is reasonable depending on what exactly it needs for "TLC". If a gear or two don't work or there is a major crack in the body or auger housing or the engine knocks and or burns major oil than it's no deal at all.
I'd try to find out more about it's condition and what this person considers TLC to consist of. You need to look it over well including the area the scraper bar bolts to the auger housing to make sure it's not rusted out.

The other thing is they are very reliable once gone through properly and will be a work horse. Do you have the skills and desire to take it apart and overhaul it? Depending on it's condition that might only be replacing a few worn or broken parts all the way to stripping and repainting it for a full restoration. That would be up to you. Tearing it down and inspecting it is the best way to make sure you have it in good condition and make it all the way through the winter without problems. After that it's just maintenance.

It looks like it would be worth going and checking out.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

A Broken Bearing Carrier is the worst (and Common) scenario on a 73-4


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can also look through this for inspiration and information - - > The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

where woould this carrier bearing be and how can i check it? i dont belive the eng is running at the moment but i can definitly check to see if the auger gear box is stripped..


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

offer 50 bucks


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

I was also wondering about that muffler..All the ones i have seen are square and come out the front of the shround..is this a factory muffler?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

No, thats not a factory muffler..
a previous owner added that, and cut a square hole in the heat shield for it.

Scot


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Ah Thats what i though it looked like but i couldnt see any square hole for where the factory muffler went..I am going to look at it tommorrow. I have four other running blowers now so i figured i could restore this one..but looks like i gotta find a heat sheild now...


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

regarding the muffler, perhaps one or both of the muffler bolts snapped off and the previous owner macguyvered a spin-on muffler?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The original muffler hole was on the top, and square-ish, but smaller than the curent opening..im pretty sure someone took a hack-saw blade to it..

here is the "factory" 8hp muffler:










Scot


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the picture scotman..thats what i was looking for..Im just wondering what i am going to need for parts now and what availability of said parts will be..lol


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

I ended up buying it for 35 bucks..seems to be all there..a very small amount of play in the auger bearing. If nothing else i will take it apart just to see how the old ones work..LOL..Is it very hard to repower them with a clone motor? mostly concerned with the chute turning mechanism..


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

easy since yours is already an 8hp with the thicker base just pull it off and pop a clone on


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think that's a good haul for $35, you did well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Let the overhaul begin !!


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Did the 5hp ever come with a differential?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Toxic said:


> Is it very hard to repower them with a clone motor? *mostly concerned with the chute turning mechanism*..


I don't know the answer, but was afraid this part of the question got overlooked.
Will he have to do something like this?
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/60834-ariens-chute-control-after-engine-swap.html


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

Jack melts mentioned "Broken Bearing Carrier",Toxic asked where that is-No Reply. I'd like to know myself. Anyone enlighten us? Thanks


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

The housing is found in the tractor end of the snowblower and holds the bearing and spindle assembly that the driving disk spins on. It's kind of a stressed part and is often damaged during removal. The older units are made from cast iron and hold up much better than the later aluminum ones.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/858866-post.html


----------

